# Dumbledore Tombstone



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

OK folks this is my first tombstone build so be patient as I try a tutorial to go with it. I took alot of photos as we all know photos can sometimes say it better than words.I started with the phoenix I wanted on the top of the tombstone as this was going to be a 2 part project.







First I started out with good old chicken wire and when I say old I mean this is what I had in the basement under the stairs. It is the plastic coated kind but to be honest I would use it again as it sure was easy on the fingers and no cuts or excess poking from the wires when bending and shaping. After I got my basic shape I had read somewhere to wrap it in dry wall tape. Well... never again, that stuff is terrible and it is made of fiberglass but once it was on I was not going to take the pain in the butt stuff off. It probably is good on big builds but not on something with lots of curves. It did seem to add a bit more strength, well sort of, I had to add more chicken wire to the body.







I then shaped the wings to where I liked them and attached them with wire. Lots of wire! I actually used the wire like a needle and thread and kept looping it in and out till I felt they were on there really secure. Never think there is too much wire.
I then rolled up shorter lengths of chicken wire for the legs and attached them. I kept going round and round with a very thick gage wire to build up some strength to these as Fawkes was getting pretty heavy and was only going to get heavier. I was about to start wrapping parts of him with duct tape to cover some of the bigger gaps that the wire made but the pretty pink stuff was all I had. So off to the store before I blinded everyone with florescent pink duct tape.







I covered the head with some masking tape I had on hand just to get that damn drywall tape covered, that stuff is a nightmare! 







The wire on the feet was covered with some rolled up newspaper and balls of paper towel at the joints then covered with masking tape.







Now, I did one other paper mache project last Halloween and I used 50-50 white glue and water. This time after reading about using wall paper glue I decided to give it a try. This is so much better to work with! Loved this stuff! Here is the trick with this stuff. Make it the night before in a big bowl, runnier than you think you need it (pour it very slowly into your bowl of water or it will clump and the clumps don't go away) cover it and put in the fridge. Next day it has thickened up and you will probably have to add more water but this stuff is smooth as silk and you can work with it for hours and your hands don't feel sticky like with the white glue mixture. Also I had it in my fridge for about a week and it was still great just thinned it out a bit more before each use.







My first coat of mache was with tissue paper as I wanted to use larger pieces to get the chicken wired covered.Then the next 2 coats I used the strips of newspaper about 1" by 4" torn pieces. Each layer was left to dry overnight.







During the periods when waiting for things to dry on Fawkes I started the base of the tombstone. It was pretty basic going once I had my measurements down. 















I had to use the white cheaper styrofoam as that was all the hardware store had but seriously it was fine and the texture of this gave it even a better stone like effect.Not sorry I used it at all. I was kinda worried about trying the hot glue gun for melting the letters on it but I had no problem at all. That process is slow but well worth it and I would do it again as opposed to trying to cut them out with a knife. Make sure when glueing the styrofoam all together you use proper glue made for styrofoam! Then I filled in the cracks and gaps with drywall compound. Moving along you can see my steps where I just dipped some cheap dollar store flowers in the exterior grey paint to save time and alot of hassle.








View attachment 150230

















For Fawkes's crest of feathers I just spray painted peacock feathers with a grey exterior primer paint. I needed some definition for his eyes so I used kids modeling clay but that stuff has to dry for 3 days to cure before covering it with any mache or paint. Feathers were then cut out of felt and glued using fabric glue on top of the paper mache.







Now here is where I got a little dissapointed, I really wanted to try using monster mud for the first time but I really felt that I would loose most of the definition in the feathers with the mud. So instead I just used the exterior grey paint I bought. The first coat was a challenge as the felt really sucked it up like a sponge but the next 2 coats were alot easier. I used nearly one gallon of exterior grey paint on this project.























Next came the stone effect of painting which was just one coat of black watered down paint washed on and wiped off quickly. I wanted the black color to get in to all the cracks, nooks and crannies. Then the dry brush technique with the almost white paint to highlight all the raised parts. Then just playing around with the paints till I got it to where I like it.







As I was adding a glossy sealer to the eyes to give a glassier effect it started running down his face and instant inspiration for tears. Out came the hot glue gun and created tears running down his cheeks. No one will probably notice them but I thought it was a nice touch.















I am still going to put a little spatter coat with a toothbrush of the lighter white color for even more stone effects. But at this moment I am pretty proud of this. Oh I added Dumbledore's Elder Wand which I thought might be a nice touch and gave me an excuse to make one. Thanks for looking!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is incredible!!!! I love the close up...he's Geourgous!!!! Great tutorial!!!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks I was just going to message you, You are allowed 20 pics in one tutorial and they don't let you know till you are uploading #21 so I scrambled and deleted some to fit in others but all is a good learning experience and I had fun!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I still can't get over how good it looks...Fawkes is incredible!!!!!

I have a website saved on my computer, when I get the chance I'll post it...incredible work and stuff that would be right up your alley


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh and btw...the tear...nice touch


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

If it wasn't a Harry Potter theme, it would make a cool vampire altar. Having skulls and bat's incorporated in the altar.

Maybe have a vampire being stabbed with a wooden stake or a female getting bit by a vampire on the altar? 

Either way, I like your craftsmanship! Nice work.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

This is excellent, I love all the detailing. To be honest when I saw the first picture I thought you had simply found a Fawkes statue somewhere and just treated to look like stone - little did I know that you created the whole thing from scratch! Very very impressive.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, you sculpted that bird???? Incredible and the stone is a great idea and bet the kids loved it. Well-written tutorial too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Your stone turned out wonderful, very original and well done!!! Great sculpt. Nice tutorial as well.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Mandy Letmethink (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, that's all I can say. I love Harry Potter to. Going to make my first foam one soon, I have always used wood but if mine turns out half this good looking I will be thrilled. Wow, again.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the great words it is a real treat to be in the same group with so many talented people who share the same fondness (or obsession) for Halloween. Getting compliments is a real boost as one doubts themselves so many times and it is rather difficult to ask an opinion on a tombstone in January. As soon as I start talking Halloween to anyone I know I get that "eyes rolled back in the head, she is friggin' nuts" look! So just sayin'... THANKS... From me Katster


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Finished the spatter paint and took the tombstone outside to take a final pic so you could see the coloring without the flash from the indoor shots. Now to say goodbye to him till Halloween! I am going to feel kinda lost! Thanks again everyone for all the kind words!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing work, now, you just need ZOMBIE Dumbledore to go with it!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thats awesome! love the tears, very nice touch.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

osenator said:


> Amazing work, now, you just need ZOMBIE Dumbledore to go with it!


I agree I do need some scare factor going on here, Maybe some Dementors flying around or make a Voldemort he was pretty creepy. Better go watch the movies again and watch for the scare factors,. There was always that huge spider, oh the possibilities. This stuff is quite addictive!!!


----------



## PartLi (Mar 1, 2013)

This is absolutely incredible.... the type of thing I'd never put the time and effort into, no matter how much I wish I would keke. Thanks so much for the thorough detailing in this post.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

And that could be a good thing PartLi it is terribly addictive, I am already doing another project (smaller scale thank goodness) But I guess even the hunt for store bought props could get addictive! Check out my newest project I have started in the "Showcase your most recent craft" thread in this forum. It is called Babypede. And thanks for the great compliment!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!

The crowning touch will be when you age the lantern…


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

SavageEye said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!
> 
> The crowning touch will be when you age the lantern…


Thanks, I have been staring at that lantern for 2 weeks now wondering what to do with it, I almost went stone, but I guess just aged and rusted out might be the way to go, I still want to be able to light it if it isn't to windy. Last year was a real weather mess up and ridiculous winter weather!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't believe this was your first Tombstone build and a tutorial too! Very original and creative idea. Love Faulks, the columns, the carving....just everything. Way to knock it out of the park the first time at bat.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Katster said:


> Thanks, I have been staring at that lantern for 2 weeks now wondering what to do with it, I almost went stone, but I guess just aged and rusted out might be the way to go, I still want to be able to light it if it isn't to windy. Last year was a real weather mess up and ridiculous winter weather!


Here is a link to my lantern project in my album (http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/savageeye-albums-lanterns.html). I wired it up so that I can add a flicker bulb and don't have to worry about wind or rain. I was going to do a tutorial on how to wire it up. Never got around to it though. If you look at the bottom of each picture, there is a short description as to what I am doing. If your lantern is going to hang, have the wire come out the top. If the lantern is going to sit on the ground, have the wire come out the back. Let me know if you have any questions. 

As far as aging it, there are a lot of good techniques on here as well as youtube for aging.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

SavageEye said:


> Here is a link to my lantern project in my album (http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/savageeye-albums-lanterns.html). I wired it up so that I can add a flicker bulb and don't have to worry about wind or rain. I was going to do a tutorial on how to wire it up. Never got around to it though. If you look at the bottom of each picture, there is a short description as to what I am doing. If your lantern is going to hang, have the wire come out the top. If the lantern is going to sit on the ground, have the wire come out the back. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> As far as aging it, there are a lot of good techniques on here as well as youtube for aging.


That makes much better sense and safer too. I think I am going to try a rusting technique with modge podge (glue and water) and some spices such as cinnamon, ginger etc that I seen once and wanted to try. Seems as good a time as any to play. Thanks for the info on the wiring!!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I can't believe this was your first Tombstone build and a tutorial too! Very original and creative idea. Love Faulks, the columns, the carving....just everything. Way to knock it out of the park the first time at bat.


Thank you for the great compliment Goddess! I figured if I was going to do one I was going big or nothing at all!


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow! Awesome work and great tut. I tried making wings for my first stone and after cutting out 50 or more wings from thin cardboard I chickened out. Felt is a great idea! Very nice job (c:


----------



## spokanejoe (Jan 18, 2007)

WONDERFUL. If this is your first project ,you have me beat and I have been doing decortions for years. I am a big Harry Potter fan and you did the series justice. Nice work


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

spokanejoe said:


> WONDERFUL. If this is your first project ,you have me beat and I have been doing decortions for years. I am a big Harry Potter fan and you did the series justice. Nice work


Thanks Spokanejoe I appreciate that! It was a project and a half! Since you are a Potter fan you wouldn't happen to have any tunes from the sound track off the movie laying around, I am now on the hunt for some! In my photo albums I have a few more smaller items I made to go with this if you want to have a look (my Mandrake is my fave) Oh I used to live in Renton Washington before I moved back up to Canada, I miss Wa. State terribly! ...from Kat.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I've used some lanterns very similar to what you've got there. I ended up putting one of the neon flicker bulbs in. The light looks better than the LED tea lights, and is larger. Minimal heat and power consumption too. Simple to wire up, but be careful around 120 volts! That tombstone looks fantastic, by the way.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic!!! And very unique!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great stone! Thanks for the tutorial  The phoenix is really impressive!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Junit said:


> Great stone! Thanks for the tutorial  The phoenix is really impressive!


Thanks Junit it was pretty intense making it as this was my first but oh how addictive!!!


----------

